# Ft Lee Historic Park parking



## GDR (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone have an alternate spot for parking when commuting to NYC, Ft Lee Historic Park is going to charge for parking.

Thanks


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

Ranger station by the alpine hill further north


----------



## noisy boy (Apr 24, 2013)

you can't park long term in the park. Use municipal lot by Main st. and Central Road. There are no street parking in Fort Lee only meter parking, if you want to park your car and commute by bus to NYC, use the other lot behind the diner, next to Port Authority building that is lot closer to buses


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

GDR said:


> Does anyone have an alternate spot for parking when commuting to NYC, Ft Lee Historic Park is going to charge for parking.
> 
> Thanks




Oh man! I went for a spin last Friday. In the past, its usually "free" to park M-F and free during the off season. I thought nothing of it, so it was business as usual. Pulled in, saw no one at the gate. Parked my car in my usual first lot on the left. Unloaded and went on my way.

On Sunday, I met a friend at the lot. Attempted to park at my usual lot on the left. Saw a HUGE SIGN that says, "BUSES ONLY". I was baffled. Didn't know what that was about so I kept it moving. 

Pulled into the next lot to my right, saw MUNIParking ticket machines! Its now a metered lot Mon-Sun! To my surprise, I probably had been parking illegally all year long! Thank goodness i didn't get ticketed or towed!


----------

